# Where can I learn in SCali?



## Nitedragon89 (Aug 24, 2008)

Trying to help out a friend whose intersted in the art.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Balintawak isn't easy to find--good luck!


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Aug 25, 2008)

Nitedragon89 said:


> Trying to help out a friend whose intersted in the art.



Nene Gaabucayan and Rick Mitchell are in LA.  Shawn Hayes is in Fremont.

Robert


----------

